# SATAJET RP DIGITAL spray gun



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I can get a satajet rp didgital spray gun for less than half of retail,jobber cost(552 canadian,full retail is $1350),and I was wondering if it is a good gun?Or should I stick with a standard non-digital,i'm used to my old trusty Devillebiss,and haven't had much experience with digitals.It will basicly be used for candies and clear,i'll keep my devillebiss for base.


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

It's a very good gun [idiot proof] If your a expert painter, than a non digital works the same.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Mar 14 2005, 04:55 PM
> *It's a very good gun [idiot proof] If your a expert painter, than a non digital works the same.
> [snapback]2849901[/snapback]​*


So whats the advantage of a digital over non digital(or non digital over digital)?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BTW,for me there would be no price reduction if I went with the standard non digital gun,same price.


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

> *So whats the advantage of a digital over non digital(or non digital over digital)?*


The digital RP's have a built in air micrometer that shows you the air pressure at the gun eliminating the need for an external one. I would only buy it if it is a Digital 2. On the original digital SATA's there were problems with the micrometers not being accurate. 

I have a 1.3 Digital 2 RP and to be honest, I'm not that impressed with it. I don't see why they have a rep as such great clear guns. I can't tell much if any difference from the SATA jet NR 2000 with the way it sprays clear. I still think the IWATA LPH400 LV kicks it's ass when it copmes to shooting clear. The things I like better about the SATA's over the IWATA's are (in my opinion) they are built allot better, have a wider fan, and are faster.


----------



## -phx- (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, i'm new here, but Skully, what size tip do you have on your Iwata lhp400 to shoot clear with?? Thanks.


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx-_@Mar 14 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Hi, i'm new here, but Skully, what size tip do you have on your Iwata lhp400 to shoot clear with??  Thanks.
> [snapback]2850565[/snapback]​*


I have a 1.3 and a 1.4. I don't think you can go wrong with either size, but I like the 1.3 a little better for shooting clear.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Not a bad deal, but i can get the same Gun for $478 straight across new! We only use them for clear, and we use a 1.2. They are not good for base!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 14 2005, 08:17 PM
> *Not a bad deal,  but  i can get the same Gun for $478 straight across new!  We only use them for clear,  and we use a 1.2.  They are not good for base!
> [snapback]2850769[/snapback]​*


Who you buying from??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Sata 2000 Are Bad Ass but waste alot of air , dont think you're going to spray a car using an ordinary compressor . 
i think they are the best gun out there quality craftsmanship 
i got 4 Satas 1 Basecoat 1 Clearcoat 1 Primer 1 nr95 older gun just in case


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 14 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Sata 2000 Are Bad Ass but waste alot of air , dont  think you're going to spray a car using an ordinary compressor .
> i think they are the best gun out there quality craftsmanship
> i got 4 Satas 1 Basecoat 1 Clearcoat  1 Primer 1 nr95 older gun just in case
> [snapback]2851637[/snapback]​*


The one i'm looking at is not the 2000 hvlp,in the catalogue it says it's not a hvlp,but not like the old conventionals,it requires 10.3 [email protected]


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

I cant say much about the RP, but the digital feature is way overrated. after a while with thinner, the little screen craps out on you. besides, I adjust the psi by ear anyway. the only benifit I can see, is for someone shooting different parts of the car on different days, you can know the exact psi you were using, because differences in psi will affect color on metallics/pearls. 

Rp stands for reduced pressure, being that it still is a conventional, not hvlp. 
FYI, for those of us who HAVE to use hvlp due to which state we live in, the RP has been approved for use in all HVLP mandated states....

except Massachusetts. :angry: 

even cali can use them now


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanx for the info,I ordered it,seeing as there was no real negative comments on the gun,and the price seems decent.


----------



## luka0062 (Jul 26, 2011)

hi, i'm new to this site and auto painting industry. I just bought sata jet 2000VHLP NR 1.2 tip gun and would like to use it for base and clear usually use Omni base paint. did i make a 200$ mistake or i can work this out. yes i did research before buying it, however, I hade to make my move before it was gone and I could find an answer. 
so can i use it for base/clear? 
also looking to get 1.3 tip for this gun, is it posible? will it work.
Thanks for all input, dont be too sarcastic!


----------

